# Erskine Theological Seminary



## jawyman (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone have an opinion on the Th.M. program at Erskine Theological Seminary. Just curious. Thanks for your opinions.

Academics


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 5, 2009)

Paging Marrow Man, Paging Marrow Man...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 5, 2009)

jawyman said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the Th.M. program at Erskine Theological Seminary. Just curious. Thanks for your opinions.
> 
> Academics



Jeff, Ask Pastor Lanning this week. He can give you the skinny on Erskine.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 5, 2009)

The people who write for the ARP Talk publication have written much about recent issues at Erskine. It may be worth a look.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 5, 2009)

Tim's doing his ThM locally here in KY to save money, but I'll ask him to post here later if he knows any specifics of the Erskine ThM program.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Jeff, et al, I don't know that much about Erskine's Th.M. program. It started up just as I was graduating from the M.Div. program. If I were still in the Due West, SC, area, I would give it seriously consideration. But the program is primarily a residential one, so that should factor into your consideration.

One of our PB members is actually in the program -- my old minister Mark Wright. His handle is markarp. You might want to PM him and ask him there.

As far as professors and such go with Erskine, there is only one real "problem" now, in my opinion. Part of the controversy resolves around a professor's neo-neo-Barthian views on Scripture, and it has been a concern in the denomination. Most of the concerns of the ARP are really with the college, not the seminary. I will vouch that the ARPs on faculty are solid, Reformed men. Dr. Mark Ross is a fine scholar. Sinclair Ferguson teaches some of the classes, although I'm not sure if he does so for the M.Th. And I would consider Dale Johnson (church history) to be numbered among close personal friends.

ETS is not perfect by any stretch, but it is a good school and has a lot going for it.


----------



## markarp (Mar 5, 2009)

The ThM program at Erskine is led by Dr. Donald Fairbairn, an excellent Patristic scholar. He has been very helpful and he also teaches some of the classes. As Tim mentioned, Dr. Ross and Johnson are excellent. Richard Burnett, the neo-Barthian, teaches one seminar in Theological Hermeneutics. It was an interesting class, but Karl Barth is presented as the messiah who saves us from liberalism and evangelicalism. You are allowed to take some MDiv classes with extra work to satisfy some credit. There is now a non-thesis option for pastors who will not go on for a PhD. All in all a good program. You are required to take the classes at Due West.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2009)

Josiah said:


> The people who write for the ARP Talk publication have written much about recent issues at Erskine. It may be worth a look.



Josh, The stories in ARPTalk are about Erskine College, NOT Erskine SEMINARY. Similar names, same denomination, seperate boards & faculty.

For what it's worth


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Actually, Kevin, there has been a problem with one of the profs at the seminary. But the problem is far more systemic at the College, to the point that there are certain professors who are by all accounts secular and even anti-religious, In my humble opinion.


----------

